# Prayers needed for my baby today please.



## ChancesMom (Dec 30, 2011)

His name is Chance and he's 8 yrs old. He's having surgery today to remove a growth in his mouth that I'm praying is not cancer or anything else serious. 
I've acually been on these boards since 2003 when I got him, but I do alot more reading than posting. I had to re-register because I couldn't remember my sign in info and still couldn't get in after trying to get a new password. My username used to me JonathonsGrandma.
I adoped a GSD/Dutch mix off the urgent boards here in 2008 after our husky passed away. Her name is Molly. 
Thanks for any help in praying for good news for Chance. I'm so worried waiting for the call from the vet. I figured the more prayers the better chance of getting answered.
Thanks, Sue


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

My prayers are with you.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

You and Chance are in my thoughts today. Hoping for good news for you both!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

You're in my thoughts as well. Keep us posted.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Prayers for you and Chance today.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thinking good thoughts for a successful surgery and that the lump turns out to be benign. :hugs:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So hope that the news from the vet is good, prayers for your handsome boy.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Big woofs from me and Stosh! Hoping for nothing but great news for Chance.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

We are beaming positive thoughts your way


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Positive vibes being sent your way from Virginia. Good luck!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Prayers are with you from our family!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sending good vibes Chance's way !


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

You and Chance are in my thoughts and prayers!!!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Prayers from Maryland. Please keep us posted.
Hugs,
Jan


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Prayers for you and Chance from Wisconsin


----------



## ChancesMom (Dec 30, 2011)

*Chance's prayers were answered!!!!*

 Thank You so much everyone who was thinking of us and praying for a good outcome for Chance. The Dr said the growth was caused by plaque build up under his gumline somehow and that caused that growth to start in his mouth. He goes every year for a cleaning there but now I feel really guilty that I don't try and do better at brushing them at home between cleanings more often. To get all of the growth removed he ended up with Chances tooth root exposed then had to try and cover it with healthy tissue and stitch it back together. He goes back for a recheck in 3-4 week but everything should be OK!!! Thanks again for all the support,
Sue and Chance


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Just saw this. Glad he is OK!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

So glad that he is okay! You must be so relieved!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So glad to hera Chance is ok!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Yay Chance!!!!!! Great news.!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome news. Praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

So pleased it was not something worse! Sending healing thoughts to Chance.

Maybe once his mouth heals, you could give him some bones to gnaw on (if he doesn't already get them)?


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Well thank doG! So glad to hear that your boy is OK.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

So glad to hear the good news about Chance! Keep us posted on how his follow up goes and we'll keep him in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

prayers for your boy!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Glad it was good news!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i kno you are so relieved! great news!


----------



## Diana.B. (Sep 12, 2011)

Glad to hear things went well. Positive thoughts for a fast and easy recovery for your boy!


----------



## carlsonee (Feb 25, 2006)

How is chance doing?


----------

